# lettre de relance



## karinemartin

*lettre de relance*

Carta de reclamación? no es exactamente eso....


----------



## GURB

Hola
*carta de reanudación de relaciones* o* carta de insistencia* depende de qué tipo de "relance" se trata.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Si es una carta comercial para recordar/reclamar algo, se utiliza: 

"RECORDATORIO" que corresponde a "rappel" pero se usa también para "relance". Se hacen recordatorios de pago, de oferta, etc,


----------



## GURB

Hola
La opción de Iglesia me parece (como siempre) muy acertada. Se usa también _carta recordatoria._


----------



## tifine

Bonjour, dans le cadre de mon emploi, je dois envoyer une lettre de relance à un client, j'ai déja un modèle (qui contient des fautes de grammaires) 

Le problème c'est qu'à ce jour, ce n'est plus une simple relance que je dois envoyer, mais une relance un peu plus menaçante afin de mettre le client en demeure de payer.

Je vous serais reconnaissant de m'aider à rédiger ce courrier.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Sería entonces una_ "comunicación de acción legal por pago pendiente"_:
"Señor/Señores... Dado que no hemos recibido respuesta alguna por su parte, nos vemos obligados a fijar para el pago otro plazo de ... días a partir de la fecha de la presente. Si no procede/n a efectuarlo dentro de este plazo, nos veremos obligados a emprender una acción legal contra su empresa.  Atentamente,...".

Je conseille un envoi par "carte recommandée avec accusé de réception".
(carta certificada con acuse de recibo).


----------



## Posadilla

Hola a todos
Busco la traducción o palabra equivalente de "relance", en el sentido de recordar a un cliente el pago de una factura, por ejemplo.
Reactivación, insistencia, reanudación, son términos que no creo que convengan para este tema.
Muchas gracias

Posadilla


----------



## /Latingirl/

Hola,
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con tus traducciones. Yo añadiría "recordatorio" o a lo mejor también "aviso".
Creo que en español no hay un equivalente exacto.

En efecto, se suele utilizar en avisos de faltas de pago. También existe la forma verbal "JE VOUS RELANCE".

¡Esperemos la opinión de los nativos!


----------



## Posadilla

Muchas gracias. Creo que voy a utilizar "recordatorio"

Posadilla


----------



## Y.R.

Hola,

un poco tarde ya... pero creo que tal vez la palabra que buscabas era "requerimiento", carta de requerimiento...

Saludos


----------



## Posadilla

Y.R. said:


> Hola,
> 
> un poco tarde ya... pero creo que tal vez la palabra que buscabas era "requerimiento", carta de requerimiento...
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Posadilla

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## fran

Y.R. said:


> Hola,
> 
> un poco tarde ya... pero creo que tal vez la palabra que buscabas era "requerimiento", carta de requerimiento...
> 
> Saludos



Requerimiento es un término más jurídico "requerimiento ejecutivo de pago..." utilizado por la administración pública y empresas de gestión de cobros. Normalmente en una empresa ordinaria se utiliza más el termino Recordatorio de pago que suena menos ofensivo y dejan margen para una posterior relación comercial.

Espero sirva de ayuda, si no en esta ocasión para la próxima.


Un saludo


----------



## calabaza

HOLA
Aunque el post tiene ya unos meses, os dejo otra respuesta para futuras consultas:
A mí me gusta traducir relance como "recordatorio", tal como decís por ahí arriba, pero me consta que en la administración española, para la que traduzco habitualmente, utilizan siempre el término "reiteración".
Besos


----------



## primokorn

Hola,

Notre service commercial s'occupe de contacter nos clients pour obtenir le paiement de certaines factures. On appelle ceci des "relances clients".
Je pensais à "Seguimientos de clientes"...

Merici de me confirmer.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour:
"Seguimiento (de) clientes" correspond a "suivi (des) clients"

S'il s'agit de faire seulement le suivi, c'est valable.  Pour des "relances", voir les fils antérieurs.


----------



## clarinha17

Bonjour,

Quelle traduction de *RELANCE *je dois choisir pour traduire RELANCE CLIENT, RELANCER UN CLIENT,  RELANCE COMMERCIALE


Merci!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonsoir,
On parle de "relance" d'un règlement dû ou simplement de "se rappeler au bon souvenir du client" ?


----------



## Alberthus

Bonsoir,

Je suppose que ce sont des termes utilisés par les services de marketing pour réactiver les contacts avec les clients.
Dans ce sens on pourrait utiliser selon le cas: 

Reanudación relaciones con clientes.
Relanzamiento comercial.

De toutes façons attends d'autres propositions.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> RELANCE CLIENT, RELANCER UN CLIENT,  RELANCE COMMERCIALE


Bonjour,
Je suis d'accord avec Alberthus, cela concerne les relations clients et ce n'est guère facile à traduire car ils s'agit d'expressions commerciales aussi courtes.
Pour "relance client", je propose "nueva toma de contacto con el cliente", 
pour "relancer un client", "retomar contacto con el cliente/reanudar el contacto con el cliente" et 
pour "relance commerciale" "reactivación comercial".

Attendons d'autres propositions


----------



## Orilles

Hola, 

Para mi 'relancer' en este sentido es reclamar. Reclamar no en el sentido de exigir (tus derechos) por una mala atencion, sino en el sentido de insistir o perseguir a alguien o algo (un servicio, una empresa, un cliente) para que te respondan sobre una peticion previa cuando el tiempo normal de respuesta ha terminado. 


Relance paiement provision sur charges
Relance  d’une demande de paiement de provision sur charges mensuelles ou  trimestrielles. *A défaut de réponse à une première demande de paiement,  il convient de relancer le locataire.* *' A falta de respuesta de una primera solicitud de pago , conviene reclamar al inquilino*'






_*Relance concernant la réparation d’un ordinateur
*_*Vous  avez retourné votre ordinateur pour réparation et, un mois après, vous  n’avez toujours pas d’information. Vous écrivez une lettre de relance au  service-après vente du magasin*_*. Un mes despues de haber enviado el ordenador a reparar aun no hay respuesta. Se escribe una carta de reclamacion al servicio post venta de la tienda'
*_


----------



## Francobilbaino

Buenas tardes,

Veo que nadie ha propuesto el término "apremio": procedimiento de apremio o carta de apremio, que suena bastante mejor que recordatorio, y que muestra a la perfección la intención del remitente de la misma, instando al destinatario a saldar su deuda.

Un saludo!!


----------

